# January 2013 Chickasawhatchee Hunt



## Clipper (Dec 17, 2012)

I copied the below from the 2013 Hunt and Gatherings thread: 

January 2013
Chickasawhatchee TBG Winter Rendezvous 
see post __ for Information and Directions
thread:

I couldn't locate the thread.  Have we set a date for this hunt yet?


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 18, 2012)

*chickasaw hunt*

 but ready to


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 18, 2012)

Can't wait for this hunt!


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 18, 2012)

It is usually the first weekend of the year.
I know its usually a cold hunt. I could go in advance and cut firewood for the central campfire


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm gonna be in there the first week of Jan. because the kids are still out of school and they'll be going also.


----------



## Dennis (Dec 18, 2012)

Im gonna try to make it


----------



## Clipper (Dec 18, 2012)

I hope to come if everything at home is OK.  Caring for my 91 year old mother sometimes interrupts my plans.  I want another chance at one of those hogs down there.


----------



## hcravenjr (Dec 19, 2012)

I just joined and plan to attend. Can someone give me more details on the gathering.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 19, 2012)

Have we determined a date??


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 20, 2012)

Chase!!!! Where you at man? We need your help here!!! We are all lost and confused, need advise brother.


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya'll ought to set a date and go with it!
What do you think Jonathon?


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 21, 2012)

Jan 4th,5th and 6th. Same weekend as Chehaw. I'll be at both...


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 21, 2012)

buckbacks said:


> Jan 4th,5th and 6th. Same weekend as Chehaw. I'll be at both...



Cheehaw is the 11, 12 & 13th I believe. Same weekend as the SGTP shoot. I will check on that.

edit: Date for Cheehaw confirmed; 11-13

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470


----------



## SELFBOW (Dec 21, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Cheehaw is the 11, 12 & 13th I believe. Same weekend as the SGTP shoot. I will check on that.
> 
> edit: Date for Cheehaw confirmed; 11-13
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=728470


That weekend works. 11th


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 22, 2012)

Do we really wanna have 3 events on the same weekend??


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 26, 2012)

What did we decide???


----------



## bronco611 (Dec 28, 2012)

I recon no one wants too go?


----------



## Clipper (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm planning to go that week but will have to leave on Friday.  My plans are also dependent on nothing happening with an elderly parent I look after, so I may or may not be there.


----------



## schleylures (Dec 28, 2012)

I went by the past three out of four weeks, the last two weeks looks a lot better with the rain we have had. I have not stopped and went in just road by the main entrances visiting paw n law in the hospic center, more rain this weekeed would makw it better. I will not be there same weekend as chehaw, Chehaw is where I will be. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 29, 2012)

Why dont we move this hunt to February and make it a hog and squirrel hunt, that way it doesnt conflict with other events


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 29, 2012)

Well there is allot going on in feb too!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Dec 29, 2012)

Is anyone going in January?


----------



## Stump Shooter (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm going the first week just don't know exactly when. Gonna try and deer/pig hunt. Looks like a little rain during the week so may stay 1 day or may stay 3,4,5 days. Just gonna go get out and enjoy the hunt with 14 year old in tow that can't wait to shoot something, if dad don't cut him off. How do you say it "Aint nothin safe".


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 29, 2012)

I don't know what's gonna go down. I know i got to go to PA. at some time or another. THe weekend of the 11th was sounding good.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 4, 2013)

Well for those who are interested, I was putting together a squirrel hunt for kids at Chickasaw on February 15-18. I know it is the weekend of Valentine's day but if you can get permission from your wife/girlfriend i would love to see you you there! There will be plenty of kids so if you have children bring them along!


----------



## spydermon (Jan 4, 2013)

So no hunt?  I was hoping to swing by and hunt some.  I was gonna be in the area working the 11th.  Looking at past hunts..aint this a trad group type hunt put on by somebody yearly?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 4, 2013)

We can still hunt in January just little intrest has been shown. My hunt will be kids squirrel hunting but the adults without kids can hog hunt. I live right down the road so i can go anytime.


----------



## snook24 (Jan 4, 2013)

I'd love to make it down but can't till the spring. Im ready to chase some piggies. have fun with your squirrels jabam Good luck to all who go.


----------



## Clipper (Jan 5, 2013)

Right now I am still planning to hunt Monday through Friday of next week.  My son-in-law will be with me.  Hoping for a hog or two.


----------

